

[Closed beta] Saasmetrics.co - lhfaria
http://www.saasmetrics.co

======
lhfaria
Hi folks, for those of you who did build or is building a subscription
business, you know that dealing with metrics is a big deal.

When learning about SaaS metrics some time ago I ended up on the famous David
Skok's article "SaaS Metrics 2.0" and found that most part of my friends co-
founders were using the very same spreadsheet from this article.

The result of this studying is [http://saasmetrics.co](http://saasmetrics.co),
an SaaS product to manage your subscription business metrics.

The first version is an MVP that allows you to manually input your data or use
or well document API to build your own integrations. But we know that the hard
thing about metrics is to keep them up to date, so our near future road map
includes connection with different platforms to get data 100% automatically.

We know a few good tools out there focusing this problem - such as
baremetrics.io - but we really want to cover the whole thing about saas
metrics, and allow you not just to connect your payment platform (such as
stripe), but also your marketing tools such as Google Analytics, Hubspot, your
financial apps and ERPs such as quickbooks, and more to come. And of course
you can always build your own integrations to input data using our API.

We're in closed beta with a few customers selected by hand, but you can see a
full demo working here:
[http://demo.saasmetrics.co](http://demo.saasmetrics.co)

We're also working on a comprehensive wiki for SaaS metrics. Check out this
example: [http://saasmetrics.co/monthly-recurring-
revenue](http://saasmetrics.co/monthly-recurring-revenue)

I'd like to hear your thoughts and comments.

Thanks, Leo.

